# France football : Addio e grazie di tutto Ibra



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2015)

Qui il testo completo : 



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Francia saluta Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Nella propria home page, France Football, di fatto, congeda l'attaccante svedese. Dopo una stagione intrisa di infortuni e liti, Ibra non sarebbe più il giocatore in grado di guidare il PSG. Per questo motivo dovrebbe voltare pagina e lasciare la Francia. Lo svedese avrebbe perso il suo lustro, anche per via di una forma scadente, forse in declino. Ibra è stato fondamentale nella crescita internazionale del PSG, ma ora è il momento di fare un passo avanti. I proprietari del PSG ora sanno che possono vincere anche senza di lui. Per questo Ibra potrebbe andare via, magari a Milano. Ciao e grazie di tutto!*


----------



## HyenaSmith (30 Giugno 2015)

Mettetevi l'anima in pace, non viene da noi.


----------



## franck3211 (30 Giugno 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Mettetevi l'anima in pace, non viene da noi.



Non capisco questa sicurezza, il signor Ibra è un giocatore a fine carriera che può benissimo decidere di ritornare in una squadra e in una città in cui lui e la sua famiglia si sono trovati bene e chissà stabilirsi proprio a Milano una volta che appende le scarpe al chiodo. A 34 anni anni la famiglia viene prima della carriera. Poi tornerebbe in una squadra che a quanto pare quest'anno vuole rilanciarsi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2015)

Boom.
France Football è la voce del PSG.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Non capisco questa sicurezza, il signor Ibra è un giocatore a fine carriera che può benissimo decidere di ritornare in una squadra e in una città in cui lui e la sua famiglia si sono trovati bene e chissà stabilirsi proprio a Milano una volta che appende le scarpe al chiodo. A 34 anni anni la famiglia viene prima della carriera. Poi tornerebbe in una squadra che a quanto pare quest'anno vuole rilanciarsi.



Sta trollando .


----------



## franck3211 (30 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sta trollando .


Ah ecco, un rosicone insomma.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2015)

Se prendiamo Ibra lo stesso giorno che va via Muntari e Bonera faccio un fioretto per un mese


----------



## franck3211 (30 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se prendiamo Ibra lo stesso giorno che va via Muntari e Bonera faccio un fioretto per un mese



Per quella che è la tua conoscenza un giornale come France Football si sarebbe lanciata in un editoriale così duro senza un minimo di conoscenza della situazione Ibra?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Giugno 2015)

*La Francia saluta Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Nella propria home page, France Football, di fatto, congeda l'attaccante svedese. Dopo una stagione intrisa di infortuni e liti, Ibra non sarebbe più il giocatore in grado di guidare il PSG. Per questo motivo dovrebbe voltare pagina e lasciare la Francia. Lo svedese avrebbe perso il suo lustro, anche per via di una forma scadente, forse in declino. Ibra è stato fondamentale nella crescita internazionale del PSG, ma ora è il momento di fare un passo avanti. I proprietari del PSG ora sanno che possono vincere anche senza di lui. Per questo Ibra potrebbe andare via, magari a Milano. Ciao e grazie di tutto!*


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Per quella che è la tua conoscenza un giornale come France Football si sarebbe lanciata in un editoriale così duro senza un minimo di conoscenza della situazione Ibra?



no no il giornale in questione è sempre stata LA VOCE del PSG , i francesi non sono gli italiani.. non parlano a cavolo così... 

io sono ottimista ..e ricordati una cosa .. A FIANCO DI IBRA bacca fa 20 gol facili facili ..


----------



## markjordan (30 Giugno 2015)

mi sto' sentendo male
molto male


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Giugno 2015)

Preparate la 10.



markjordan ha scritto:


> mi sto' sentendo male
> molto male



Non sei l'unico.


----------



## franck3211 (30 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Francia saluta Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Nella propria home page, France Football, di fatto, congeda l'attaccante svedese. Dopo una stagione intrisa di infortuni e liti, Ibra non sarebbe più il giocatore in grado di guidare il PSG. Per questo motivo dovrebbe voltare pagina e lasciare la Francia. Lo svedese avrebbe perso il suo lustro, anche per via di una forma scadente, forse in declino. Ibra è stato fondamentale nella crescita internazionale del PSG, ma ora è il momento di fare un passo avanti. I proprietari del PSG ora sanno che possono vincere anche senza di lui. Per questo Ibra potrebbe andare via, magari a Milano. Ciao e grazie di tutto!*



re cosa pensi di queste parole? Sulla forma fisica e sull'ora di mandarlo via?


----------



## ps18ps (30 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Francia saluta Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Nella propria home page, France Football, di fatto, congeda l'attaccante svedese. Dopo una stagione intrisa di infortuni e liti, Ibra non sarebbe più il giocatore in grado di guidare il PSG. Per questo motivo dovrebbe voltare pagina e lasciare la Francia. Lo svedese avrebbe perso il suo lustro, anche per via di una forma scadente, forse in declino. Ibra è stato fondamentale nella crescita internazionale del PSG, ma ora è il momento di fare un passo avanti. I proprietari del PSG ora sanno che possono vincere anche senza di lui. Per questo Ibra potrebbe andare via, magari a Milano. Ciao e grazie di tutto!*



magari venisse da noi!!!! lui da solo farebbe fare un grosso miglioramento e sarebbe i leader della squadra


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Francia saluta Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Nella propria home page, France Football, di fatto, congeda l'attaccante svedese. Dopo una stagione intrisa di infortuni e liti, Ibra non sarebbe più il giocatore in grado di guidare il PSG. Per questo motivo dovrebbe voltare pagina e lasciare la Francia. Lo svedese avrebbe perso il suo lustro, anche per via di una forma scadente, forse in declino. Ibra è stato fondamentale nella crescita internazionale del PSG, ma ora è il momento di fare un passo avanti. I proprietari del PSG ora sanno che possono vincere anche senza di lui. Per questo Ibra potrebbe andare via, magari a Milano. Ciao e grazie di tutto!*



E' più che altro un invito al psg di lasciare andare ibra...se lo augurano insomma. Ma da qui a dire che è praticamente congedato dalla squadra francese mi sa che ce ne vuole. Incrociamo le dita.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Giugno 2015)

Ma il "magari a Milano" è una vostra supposizione o fa parte della notizia?


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma il "magari a Milano" è una vostra supposizione o fa parte della notizia?



Notizia.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Giugno 2015)

Magari, Ibra è il punto cardine da dove ripartire. La 10 e la fascia gli spettano di diritto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Francia saluta Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Nella propria home page, France Football, di fatto, congeda l'attaccante svedese. Dopo una stagione intrisa di infortuni e liti, Ibra non sarebbe più il giocatore in grado di guidare il PSG. Per questo motivo dovrebbe voltare pagina e lasciare la Francia. Lo svedese avrebbe perso il suo lustro, anche per via di una forma scadente, forse in declino. Ibra è stato fondamentale nella crescita internazionale del PSG, ma ora è il momento di fare un passo avanti. I proprietari del PSG ora sanno che possono vincere anche senza di lui. Per questo Ibra potrebbe andare via, magari a Milano. Ciao e grazie di tutto!*





franck3211 ha scritto:


> re cosa pensi di queste parole? Sulla forma fisica e sull'ora di mandarlo via?



Ibra vale 3 volte qualsiasi altro attaccante in italia come spirito fisico e voglia di vincere ... il resto sono solo rosicate


----------



## Memories of the Time (30 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo, speriamo.


----------



## franck3211 (30 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> E' più che altro un invito al psg di lasciare andare ibra...se lo augurano insomma. Ma da qui a dire che è praticamente congedato dalla squadra francese mi sa che ce ne vuole. Incrociamo le dita.


Però è un articolo abbastanza forte non credi?


----------



## martinmilan (30 Giugno 2015)

boh...che sia in declino però un pò si vede.Per questa stagione va alla grande,per la prossima nutro dei dubbi..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Francia saluta Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Nella propria home page, France Football, di fatto, congeda l'attaccante svedese. Dopo una stagione intrisa di infortuni e liti, Ibra non sarebbe più il giocatore in grado di guidare il PSG. Per questo motivo dovrebbe voltare pagina e lasciare la Francia. Lo svedese avrebbe perso il suo lustro, anche per via di una forma scadente, forse in declino. Ibra è stato fondamentale nella crescita internazionale del PSG, ma ora è il momento di fare un passo avanti. I proprietari del PSG ora sanno che possono vincere anche senza di lui. Per questo Ibra potrebbe andare via, magari a Milano. Ciao e grazie di tutto!*



Per me è un articolo clamoroso, che vale molto di più di una notizia di qualunque operatore di mercato.
Prima di tutto perchè France Football è giornale storicamente vicino agli sceicchi, e si sono fatti portavoce di un sentimento che forse non poteva essere fatto pubblicamente.
E poi in generale è un giornale affidabile per il mercato, come l'Equipe, raramente i media francesi sparano panzane di mercato.

Poi chiaro, Ibra va via dalla Francia... ma convincersi che arrivi da noi è un altro paio di maniche. La strada è lunga.
Speriamo bene.


----------



## ps18ps (30 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> re cosa pensi di queste parole? Sulla forma fisica e sull'ora di mandarlo via?



anche se non l'ho hai chiesto a me, per me anche se forse qualche problemino fisico l'ho ha avuto quest'anno, giocando solo il campionato e mettendolo nelle condizioni giuste non credo che sia dominante nel nostro campionato. per condizioni giuste intendo farlo giocare dove vuole lui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma il "magari a Milano" è una vostra supposizione o fa parte della notizia?



Quand Ibra est là, c’est forcément avec lui. Donc, il faut qu’il parte - à Milan par exemple qui le courtise- pour que Paris passe à autre chose.


----------



## Tic (30 Giugno 2015)

Mai visto tante notizie così belle in un solo giorno!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Francia saluta Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Nella propria home page, France Football, di fatto, congeda l'attaccante svedese. Dopo una stagione intrisa di infortuni e liti, Ibra non sarebbe più il giocatore in grado di guidare il PSG. Per questo motivo dovrebbe voltare pagina e lasciare la Francia. Lo svedese avrebbe perso il suo lustro, anche per via di una forma scadente, forse in declino. Ibra è stato fondamentale nella crescita internazionale del PSG, ma ora è il momento di fare un passo avanti. I proprietari del PSG ora sanno che possono vincere anche senza di lui. Per questo Ibra potrebbe andare via, magari a Milano. Ciao e grazie di tutto!*





franck3211 ha scritto:


> re cosa pensi di queste parole? Sulla forma fisica e sull'ora di mandarlo via?



Penso che per il PSG sarebbe meglio che Ibra non venga al Milan, che non ci qualificassimo per la prossima CL e che non li incontrassimo nella competizione. Perché Ibra sarebbe capace di fargliene 5 per dimostrare il contrario  

Mi sembra un autogoal pazzesco dei parigini, mosso principalmente dal loro orgoglio ferito per la frase di Ibra in quel famoso post partita. E se ne pentiranno. Al 100%.


----------



## mrsmit (30 Giugno 2015)

Stanno iniziando a preparare il popolo parigino all'addio di Zlatan. 
Inizia l'amato mal di pancia.
Speriamo bene.


----------



## franck3211 (30 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Penso che per il PSG sarebbe meglio che Ibra non venga al Milan, che non ci qualificassimo per la prossima CL e che non li incontrassimo nella competizione. Perché Ibra sarebbe capace di fargliene 5 per dimostrare il contrario
> 
> Mi sembra un autogoal pazzesco dei parigini, mosso principalmente dal loro orgoglio ferito per la frase di Ibra in quel famoso post partita. E se ne pentiranno. Al 100%.


Re è un editoriale bello forte questo di France Football a me sembra strano che è stato scritto senza un fondamento dietro.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Però è un articolo abbastanza forte non credi?



senza dubbio...ma per esempio sto leggendo che molti pensano che allora è fatta o cmq l'hanno scaricato. Mi sembrano ipotesi molto azzardate. L'equipe così come france football, ne sparano anche loro, non è vero che non sbagliano mai un colpo. Ad esempio l'anno scorso parlavano di accordo trovato e tutto fatto per pogba. Ovviamente non vera...oppure di hazard..diciamo che tutto il mondo è paese. E' sicuramente una buona notizia che i media spingono per l'addio...


----------



## Memories of the Time (30 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Re è un editoriale bello forte questo di France Football a me sembra strano che è stato scritto senza un fondamento dietro.



Concordo, che a questo punto se ne vada è abbastanza chiaro.
Che venga da noi è un altro paio di maniche


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (30 Giugno 2015)

Mi pare che france football sia attendibile di solito, insomma se esce un articolo così forte un fondo di verità ci sarà, però non voglio illudermi ma la speranza di rivedere Ibra con la nostra maglia me la tengo fino all'ultimo secondo dell'ultimo giorno di calciomercato


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Re è un editoriale bello forte questo di France Football a me sembra strano che è stato scritto senza un fondamento dietro.



Come diceva [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] può essere un messaggio indiretto dei cammellieri per preparare e spiegare ai francesi questo divorzio che per me avverrà al 100%. Bisogna solo vedere quando. Ma Ibrahimovic lascerà senza dubbio la Francia. Dove andrà? Beh, se la sua famiglia ama così tanto Milano... occhio allo stalking di Mancini!!!


----------



## neversayconte (30 Giugno 2015)

POtrei ricredermi sull'operato di galliani dopo la rescissione di muntari, bonera e se dovesse venire il Dio svedese.


----------



## martinmilan (30 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> Mi pare che france football sia attendibile di solito, insomma se esce un articolo così forte un fondo di verità ci sarà, però non voglio illudermi ma la speranza di rivedere Ibra con la nostra maglia me la tengo fino all'ultimo secondo dell'ultimo giorno di calciomercato



no...se arriva non viene al 31 agosto ma moltooo prima...noi dobbiamo costruire un impianto di gioco preciso,non possiamo stravolgerlo al 31 agosto se arriva lui.


----------



## cris (30 Giugno 2015)

Condor, è il tuo momento.. prendi un aereo domattina


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (30 Giugno 2015)

su questo sono assolutamente d'accordo, era per dire che se anche non dovesse arrivare comunque io la speranza la terrei fino all'ultimo secondo!


----------



## martinmilan (30 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come diceva [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] può essere un messaggio indiretto dei cammellieri per preparare e spiegare ai francesi questo divorzio che per me avverrà al 100%. Bisogna solo vedere quando. Ma Ibrahimovic lascerà senza dubbio la Francia. Dove andrà? Beh, se la sua famiglia ama così tanto Milano... occhio allo stalking di Mancini!!!



occhio anche alla roma...non la darei tanto per tagliata fuori..era già uscita l'anno scorso una notizia che ad ibra piace roma.


----------



## ps18ps (30 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> no...se arriva non viene al 31 agosto ma moltooo prima...noi dobbiamo costruire un impianto di gioco preciso,non possiamo stravolgerlo al 31 agosto se arriva lui.



bhe secondo me dopo questo articolo credo che se deve succedere qualcosa attorno a ibra deve succedere presto


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo, speriamo.

Anche se non mi illudo.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (30 Giugno 2015)

Io sono praticamente certo del suo arrivo da un mese, questo articolo non fa altro che confermare il mio pensiero


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Francia saluta Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Nella propria home page, France Football, di fatto, congeda l'attaccante svedese. Dopo una stagione intrisa di infortuni e liti, Ibra non sarebbe più il giocatore in grado di guidare il PSG. Per questo motivo dovrebbe voltare pagina e lasciare la Francia. Lo svedese avrebbe perso il suo lustro, anche per via di una forma scadente, forse in declino. Ibra è stato fondamentale nella crescita internazionale del PSG, ma ora è il momento di fare un passo avanti. I proprietari del PSG ora sanno che possono vincere anche senza di lui. Per questo Ibra potrebbe andare via, magari a Milano. Ciao e grazie di tutto!*



Non illudiamoci.


----------



## Gekyn (30 Giugno 2015)

Preparazione mediatica alla cessione di Ibra...


----------



## Butcher (30 Giugno 2015)




----------



## VonVittel (30 Giugno 2015)

Io ho solo un dubbio. Per come l'ha descritto France Football mi sembra che Ibra non sia più il carro armato di sempre. Avranno rosicato perché se ne va o realmente non è più un giocatore decisivo? Francamente non mi sarei immaginato una cosa del genere, Ibra fino a 40 anni per me avrebbe dovuto essere un trascinatore in Serie A e in campionati mediocri come la Ligue 1.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Francia saluta Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Nella propria home page, France Football, di fatto, congeda l'attaccante svedese. Dopo una stagione intrisa di infortuni e liti, Ibra non sarebbe più il giocatore in grado di guidare il PSG. Per questo motivo dovrebbe voltare pagina e lasciare la Francia. Lo svedese avrebbe perso il suo lustro, anche per via di una forma scadente, forse in declino. Ibra è stato fondamentale nella crescita internazionale del PSG, ma ora è il momento di fare un passo avanti. I proprietari del PSG ora sanno che possono vincere anche senza di lui. Per questo Ibra potrebbe andare via, magari a Milano. Ciao e grazie di tutto!*



Non voglio illudermi nemmeno un po', un mancato arrivo di Zlatan sarebbe una botta dieci volte superiore a quelle di Kondogbia e Jackson messe assieme.
Quindi continuo a pensare che sia molto molto difficile che venga.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non voglio illudermi nemmeno un po', un mancato arrivo di Zlatan sarebbe una botta dieci volte superiore a quelle di Kondogbia e Jackson messe assieme.
> Quindi continuo a pensare che sia molto molto difficile che venga.



Tiettelo Ibra, tiettelo! (Semi-Cit.)


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tiettelo Ibra, tiettelo! (Semi-Cit.)


----------



## J&B (30 Giugno 2015)

Ibra-Bacca non è proprio male


----------



## bmb (30 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tiettelo Ibra, tiettelo! (Semi-Cit.)



Dillo Maurone dillo


----------



## Memories of the Time (30 Giugno 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Ibra-Bacca non è proprio male



E' tipo devastante ^^


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Francia saluta Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Nella propria home page, France Football, di fatto, congeda l'attaccante svedese. Dopo una stagione intrisa di infortuni e liti, Ibra non sarebbe più il giocatore in grado di guidare il PSG. Per questo motivo dovrebbe voltare pagina e lasciare la Francia. Lo svedese avrebbe perso il suo lustro, anche per via di una forma scadente, forse in declino. Ibra è stato fondamentale nella crescita internazionale del PSG, ma ora è il momento di fare un passo avanti. I proprietari del PSG ora sanno che possono vincere anche senza di lui. Per questo Ibra potrebbe andare via, magari a Milano. Ciao e grazie di tutto!*



*Quotate*


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Giugno 2015)

Lo descrivono come un pensionato con la panza e che non si regge più in piedi oltre che un peso per la squadra..poi vai a vedere e nell'ultimo anno è stato il loro miglior giocatore!!

Detto ciò per me sperano nella cabala, vedi inter 2010 e Barca 2011......


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Giugno 2015)

E' un parere di France Football, non una notizia di calciomercato secondo me.


----------



## James Watson (30 Giugno 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Ibra-Bacca non è proprio male



Ibraccadabra?


----------



## Kaw (30 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Francia saluta Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Nella propria home page, France Football, di fatto, congeda l'attaccante svedese. Dopo una stagione intrisa di infortuni e liti, Ibra non sarebbe più il giocatore in grado di guidare il PSG. Per questo motivo dovrebbe voltare pagina e lasciare la Francia. Lo svedese avrebbe perso il suo lustro, anche per via di una forma scadente, forse in declino. Ibra è stato fondamentale nella crescita internazionale del PSG, ma ora è il momento di fare un passo avanti. I proprietari del PSG ora sanno che possono vincere anche senza di lui. Per questo Ibra potrebbe andare via, magari a Milano. Ciao e grazie di tutto!*


Wow, e questo da dove spunta?
Non mi aspettavo un articolo di questo tenore, così dal nulla poi.
Io la speranza che Ibra possa tornare l'avrò sempre, speriamo si concretizzi...


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (30 Giugno 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> E' un parere di France Football, non una notizia di calciomercato secondo me.



é un articolo di France Football che Ibrahimovic leggerà e che fara diminuire ancora il suo già basso feeling con la Francia.
Perchè dovrebbe rimanere in un paese che lo odia?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> é un articolo di France Football che Ibrahimovic leggerà e che fara diminuire ancora il suo già basso feeling con la Francia.
> Perchè dovrebbe rimanere in un paese che lo odia?



Giusta analisi


----------



## Aron (30 Giugno 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> E' un parere di France Football, non una notizia di calciomercato secondo me.



France Football ha ricevuto l'imbeccata.

Io comunque che ero sicuro dell'arrivo di Ibra fino a poco tempo fa, dopo quanto successo il 20 giugno, crederò a Ibra al Milan nel momento in cui la sua foto comparirà sul sito ufficiale.


----------



## Jino (30 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Qui il testo completo :



Fondamentalmente hanno ragione, Ibra per me ha chiuso a Parigi il suo ciclo, è stato per loro importante ma devono voltare pagina.

Sarebbe al contrario perfetto per la nostra situazione, per almeno uno o due anni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Fondamentalmente hanno ragione, Ibra per me ha chiuso a Parigi il suo ciclo, è stato per loro importante ma devono voltare pagina.
> 
> Sarebbe al contrario perfetto per la nostra situazione, per almeno uno o due anni.



Vero, però anche al PSG se vogliono sostituirlo hanno solo due nomi: messi o CR7..e considerando le voci che circolano su Ronaldo......attenzione al super botto...


----------



## smallball (30 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Francia saluta Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Nella propria home page, France Football, di fatto, congeda l'attaccante svedese. Dopo una stagione intrisa di infortuni e liti, Ibra non sarebbe più il giocatore in grado di guidare il PSG. Per questo motivo dovrebbe voltare pagina e lasciare la Francia. Lo svedese avrebbe perso il suo lustro, anche per via di una forma scadente, forse in declino. Ibra è stato fondamentale nella crescita internazionale del PSG, ma ora è il momento di fare un passo avanti. I proprietari del PSG ora sanno che possono vincere anche senza di lui. Per questo Ibra potrebbe andare via, magari a Milano. Ciao e grazie di tutto!*



dai dai a noi servirebbe tantissimo


----------



## Konrad (30 Giugno 2015)

La fonte è attendibile e storicamente vicina al PSG. L'intento è chiaro: preparare l'opinione pubblica all'addio a Ibrahimovic facendolo passare non come una "sconfitta" ma come un'opportunità di progresso.
Che in questo articolo ci sia stata anche la "mano occulta" di Raiola non lo so...ma non stento a pensarlo.

Ora la questione è: Se Ibra è sul mercato, dobbiamo portarcelo a Milano nel più breve tempo possibile, per evitare eventuali inserimenti di altri (posto che comunque è sempre stato che lui va dove vuole, salvo forse il caso del trasferimento Milan-PSG).

Fossi in Galliani andrei a Bergamo solo per prendere un volo low cost per Parigi Charles de Gaulle.


----------



## Konrad (30 Giugno 2015)

A proposito di sostituti, col PSG che quest'anno non vuole forzare la mano sulle normative UEFA, un amico parigino mi dice che tra i tifosi ci sia la certezza di aver già bloccato Lacazette dell'OL.


----------



## dyablo65 (30 Giugno 2015)

non posso quotare una notizia cosi'.....

ho le mani impegnate e faccio fatica a scrivere......................


----------



## smallball (30 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no no il giornale in questione è sempre stata LA VOCE del PSG , i francesi non sono gli italiani.. non parlano a cavolo così...
> 
> io sono ottimista ..e ricordati una cosa .. A FIANCO DI IBRA bacca fa 20 gol facili facili ..



per me ne fa 25....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2015)

Io sono intimamente convinto che Ibra arriverà... su Kondogbia e Martinez ho sempre avuto dubbi ma su di lui no. Ah, non solo Ibra è un plus per questa squadra ma garantirebbe anche la riuscita di Bacca.


----------



## franck3211 (30 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io sono intimamente convinto che Ibra arriverà... su Kondogbia e Martinez ho sempre avuto dubbi ma su di lui no. Ah, non solo Ibra è un plus per questa squadra ma garantirebbe anche la riuscita di Bacca.


Ibra, un bel centrocampista e un difensore e forse anche il secondo posto ti puoi giocare.


----------



## Memories of the Time (30 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ibra, un bel centrocampista e un difensore e forse anche il secondo posto ti puoi giocare.



Dipende da che difensore e da che centrocampista sono, ma anche un difensore buono abbiamo una linea difensiva da far piangere mediocrità. Con Ibra il terzo posto e la Champions la punti, quello sì.


----------



## franck3211 (30 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Dipende da che difensore e da che centrocampista sono, ma anche un difensore buono abbiamo una linea difensiva da far piangere mediocrità. Con Ibra il terzo posto e la Champions la punti, quello sì.


Beh si intendevo un difensore e centrocampista serio.


----------



## dyablo65 (30 Giugno 2015)

si puo' toccare tutto quello che si vuole ma con ibra siamo da scudetto.

non c'e' storia.


----------



## Memories of the Time (30 Giugno 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> si puo' toccare tutto quello che si vuole ma con ibra siamo da scudetto.
> 
> non c'e' storia.


C'è eccome storia vista l'attuale linea difensiva, contando che (se va bene) arriverà un innesto e stop lì...


----------



## dyablo65 (30 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> C'è eccome storia vista l'attuale linea difensiva, contando che (se va bene) arriverà un innesto e stop lì...



non ti preoccupare ci pensa sinisa alla difesa.


----------



## folletto (30 Giugno 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> si puo' toccare tutto quello che si vuole ma con ibra siamo da scudetto.
> 
> non c'e' storia.



Prima lo voglio vedere all'aeroporto con la sciarpa del Milan.......



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Sherlocked (30 Giugno 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> si puo' toccare tutto quello che si vuole ma con ibra siamo da scudetto.
> 
> non c'e' storia.



Da scudetto no anche perchè ha 34 anni ed è più propenso agli infortuni. Inoltre ci mancherebbero comunque almeno un paio di innesti di qualità a centrocampo e in difesa.


----------



## franck3211 (30 Giugno 2015)

Io credo che con l'arrivo di Ibra il centrocampo non lo toccano più, spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## massvi (30 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Io credo che con l'arrivo di Ibra il centrocampo non lo toccano più, spero di sbagliarmi.



In che senso? Un altro innesto di livello lo devono fare per forza. Penso che Ibra arriverà verso la fine del mercato, ma non sono convintissimo. Questo articolo per me non significa molto.


----------



## devils milano (30 Giugno 2015)

Se solo penso che grazie ad Ibra Nocerino riusci a segnare 11 gol in campionato,proviamo a pensare quante volte Bonaventura e Bertolacci potrebbero segnare ( e come interni segnano un pò di piu di Nocerino )..


----------



## franck3211 (30 Giugno 2015)

massvi ha scritto:


> In che senso? Un altro innesto di livello lo devono fare per forza. Penso che Ibra arriverà verso la fine del mercato, ma non sono convintissimo. Anche questo articolo per me non significa molto.



Beh potrebbero avere la brillante idea di pensare che con Ibra il problema centrocampo si risolve dato che praticamente lo svedese sa fare tutto. Spero di no.


----------



## massvi (30 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Beh potrebbero avere la brillante idea di pensare che con Ibra il problema centrocampo si risolve dato che praticamente lo svedese sa fare tutto. Spero di no.



Forse hai ragione. Magari finiscono con l'accontentarsi di Baselli, Mauri e il ritorno di Nocerino. Spero di no... Però bisogna capire che certe valutazioni sono assurde, tipo quella di Witsel. Ci vorrebbe un ds....


----------



## Blu71 (30 Giugno 2015)

Magari tornasse da noi.


----------



## TrueOgre (30 Giugno 2015)

Mah 37 partite 30 gol tra campionato e coppe a me non sembra uno che sta calando....


----------



## markjordan (30 Giugno 2015)

TrueOgre ha scritto:


> Mah 37 partite 30 gol tra campionato e coppe a me non sembra uno che sta calando....


io l'ho visto in nazionale
2 pere


----------



## TrueOgre (30 Giugno 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> io l'ho visto in nazionale
> 2 pere



ecco appunto , pure in quell'occasione non mi è sembrato tanto in calo. 

Ibra per prima cosa è un "ATLETA" uno che si tiene in forma H24 senza sgarrare , non è mica un Emo Calciatore che si fa i selfie e seratine.


----------



## luigi61 (30 Giugno 2015)

Con Ibra siamo da scudetto senza alcun dubbio; poi la Juve ne ha vinti 4 di seguito è punterà sulla c.l chi rimane l'Inter? la Roma? ma dai......!


----------



## Memories of the Time (30 Giugno 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Con Ibra siamo da scudetto senza alcun dubbio; poi la Juve ne ha vinti 4 di seguito è punterà sulla c.l chi rimane l'Inter? la Roma? ma dai......!



Anche con Ibra, Roma e Inter hanno organici decisamente più equilibrati e con più solidità in difesa e a centrocampo.


----------



## franck3211 (30 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Anche con Ibra, Roma e Inter hanno organici decisamente più equilibrati e con più solidità in difesa e a centrocampo.


Sono d'accordo se con ibra non inserisci un centrocampista e difensore di livello allora la vedo dura.


----------



## luigi61 (30 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Anche con Ibra, Roma e Inter hanno organici decisamente più equilibrati e con più solidità in difesa e a centrocampo.


si al momento concordo ma il mercato non è terminato; Sky ha da poco detto che il Milan prenderà un forte difensore si presume o Romagnoli o Laporte; e poi dopo le annate recenti io sono già contento di giocarsela e quello con Ibra è certo imho


----------



## Lollo7zar (30 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Memories of the Time (30 Giugno 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> si al momento concordo ma il mercato non è terminato; Sky ha da poco detto che il Milan prenderà un forte difensore si presume o Romagnoli o Laporte; e poi dopo le annate recenti io sono già contento di giocarsela e quello con Ibra è certo imho



Ibra è ibra ma ha la sua età e comunque non è Maradona, non può vincerti lo scudetto da solo. Con ibra+2 innesti forti ce la giochiamo da outsiders nel senso che l'obbiettivo sarà il terzo posto, a parte le oscenità sulla fascia e l'incubo di avere Montolivo come regiswta...


----------



## martinmilan (30 Giugno 2015)

con ibra e basta per me non siamo ne da scudetto ne da champions sicura...a 34 anni gli acciacchi cominci a sentirli e il livello della serie A si è innalzato un bel pò dal 2012...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> con ibra e basta per me non siamo ne da scudetto ne da champions sicura...a 34 anni gli acciacchi cominci a sentirli e il livello della serie A si è innalzato un bel pò dal 2012...


E quali acciacchi dovrebbe sentire? Ibra non da segni di cedimento da anni e poi non è il livello della serie A ad essersi alzato ma è il livello della Juventus. Detto questo anche io credo che non saremmo da scudetto però per la Champions, con Ibra, potremmo provarci.


----------



## luigi61 (30 Giugno 2015)

Beh io non ho detto con Ibra è basta....un paio di acquisti secondo me validi sono stati fatti, vediamo a fine mercato; in quanto a Ibra se mai verrà ne riparleremo quando come sempre avrà fatto caterva di gol


----------



## danjr (30 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Qui il testo completo :



Dunque... Io leggo ibrahimovic 19 gol... Cavani 18.


----------



## martinmilan (30 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E quali acciacchi dovrebbe sentire? Ibra non da segni di cedimento da anni e poi non è il livello della serie A ad essersi alzato ma è il livello della Juventus. Detto questo anche io credo che non saremmo da scudetto però per la Champions, con Ibra, potremmo provarci.



secondo me roma e inter ci possono seriamente rompere le balle per la champions...non darei tutto così per scontato.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Giugno 2015)

Gli anni non passano in vanno ma Zlatan e uno che si allena in modo straordinario


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> secondo me roma e inter ci possono seriamente rompere le balle per la champions...non darei tutto così per scontato.


Non l'ho dato per scontato, ho parlato di provare.


----------



## joecole (30 Giugno 2015)

ma se vicino a Ibra Nocerino ha fatto 10 goal, quanti ne farebbero Bertolacci e Bonaventura?

il mio riferimento è riguardo alla capacità di Ibra di tener palla e far inserire i centrocampisti, poi magari riesce far segnare pure quella gran Bacca e siamo apposto.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> con ibra e basta per me non siamo ne da scudetto ne da champions sicura...a 34 anni gli acciacchi cominci a sentirli e il livello della serie A si è innalzato un bel pò dal 2012...



In Champions ci arrivi quasi sicuramente secondo me. Lo scudetto no perchè Zlatan in ogni caso non può decidere 38 partite su 38, capiterà sicuramente di perdere punti e quando Zlatan non c'è nessuno fa la differenza. Per lo scudetto serve almeno un altro campione


----------



## Djici (30 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dove andrà? Beh, se la sua famiglia ama così tanto Milano... occhio allo stalking di Mancini!!!



Se non tornasse da noi sarebbe brutissimo... ma se torna a l'inter la cosa diventa drammatica.
I veri favoriti diventano loro.


----------



## martinmilan (30 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> In Champions ci arrivi quasi sicuramente secondo me. Lo scudetto no perchè Zlatan in ogni caso non può decidere 38 partite su 38, capiterà sicuramente di perdere punti e quando Zlatan non c'è nessuno fa la differenza. Per lo scudetto serve almeno un altro campione



non saprei...dico questo perchè ad oggi roma napoli e lazio praticamente non hanno ancora iniziato il mercato apparte valdifiori e falque,credo che faranno qualche bel colpo pure loro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2015)

joecole ha scritto:


> ma se vicino a Ibra Nocerino ha fatto 10 goal, quanti ne farebbero Bertolacci e Bonaventura?
> 
> il mio riferimento è riguardo alla capacità di Ibra di tener palla e far inserire i centrocampisti, poi magari riesce far segnare pure quella gran Bacca e siamo apposto.


Sicuramente funzionerebbe Bacca vicino a lui.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> con ibra e basta per me non siamo ne da scudetto ne da champions sicura...a 34 anni gli acciacchi cominci a sentirli e il livello della serie A si è innalzato un bel pò dal 2012...



Vallo a raccontare a Di Natale, Toni, Totti, Del Piero che a età più vetuste di lui hanno fatto annate magnifiche 

a una certa età gli attaccanti o hanno un declino fisico pesante o se no non fanno altro che migliorare.


----------



## joecole (30 Giugno 2015)

Ibra all'Inter??? ecco il messaggio dello svedese:


----------



## martinmilan (30 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Vallo a raccontare a Di Natale, Toni, Totti, Del Piero che a età più vetuste di lui hanno fatto annate magnifiche
> 
> a una certa età gli attaccanti o hanno un declino fisico pesante o se no non fanno altro che migliorare.



toni di natale io non li considero...credo sia diverso giocare nell udinese che nel milan...diverse pressioni.Totti del piero non mi sono sembrati così trascinanti in questi ultimi anni.


----------



## Sotiris (30 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Francia saluta Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Nella propria home page, France Football, di fatto, congeda l'attaccante svedese. Dopo una stagione intrisa di infortuni e liti, Ibra non sarebbe più il giocatore in grado di guidare il PSG. Per questo motivo dovrebbe voltare pagina e lasciare la Francia. Lo svedese avrebbe perso il suo lustro, anche per via di una forma scadente, forse in declino. Ibra è stato fondamentale nella crescita internazionale del PSG, ma ora è il momento di fare un passo avanti. I proprietari del PSG ora sanno che possono vincere anche senza di lui. Per questo Ibra potrebbe andare via, magari a Milano. Ciao e grazie di tutto!*



Rodrigo Ely + rinnovo Abate = Ibra.
L'abbiamo scritto in tanti da un mesetto quasi.


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Giugno 2015)

E' in una forma scadente?


----------



## aleslash (30 Giugno 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> E' in una forma scadente?



Ricordati che stai parlando di ibra


----------



## martinmilan (30 Giugno 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> E' in una forma scadente?



per me assolutamente no,i francesi lo screditano per ovvii motivi.Ma secondo me non è più in grado di cambiarti la squadra completamente come nel 2012.Serve per forza almeno un colpo con la C maiuscola a centrocampo.Uno anche più forte di witsel,ai livelli di gundogan per dire...


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Ricordati che stai parlando di ibra


 Infatti lo chiedevo perché mi pare una frase un po forzata dato che parliamo di un campione


----------



## Hammer (30 Giugno 2015)

Mi sto sentendo male


----------



## Casnop (30 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Francia saluta Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Nella propria home page, France Football, di fatto, congeda l'attaccante svedese. Dopo una stagione intrisa di infortuni e liti, Ibra non sarebbe più il giocatore in grado di guidare il PSG. Per questo motivo dovrebbe voltare pagina e lasciare la Francia. Lo svedese avrebbe perso il suo lustro, anche per via di una forma scadente, forse in declino. Ibra è stato fondamentale nella crescita internazionale del PSG, ma ora è il momento di fare un passo avanti. I proprietari del PSG ora sanno che possono vincere anche senza di lui. Per questo Ibra potrebbe andare via, magari a Milano. Ciao e grazie di tutto!*



Un bel coccodrillo... Peccato che il morto sia vivo, e abbia ancora tanta fame. Zeta, punto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Giugno 2015)

Questi non hanno capito che levando Ibra non vinceranno una mazza fuori dai propri confini. Non che gli abbia portato fortuna ma togliendo il leader di una squadra di figurine fai ben poco. Avete detto bene: GRAZIE ed arrivederci


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2015)

*Mario Giunta di Sky: questo titolo di France Footbal va interpretato. Ibra aveva mal di pancia già prima, ora avrà anche mal di testa. Inoltre, Cavani non è stato ceduto ed il dualismo con Ibra è forte. Però, è tutto da vedere. Se, ad oggi, dovessi rispondere alla domanda 'Vedremo Ibra in Italia?' La risposta che posso dare è no. Ma quando ci sono Ibra e Raiola tutto è possibile. *


----------



## luigi61 (30 Giugno 2015)

Premetto che sono abbonato Sky, ma ultimamente vedo tea Ke righe un po'di avversione nei commentatori Sky nei confronti del Milan, ripeto non evidente ma velata e persistente, ad onor del vero eccetto la rubrica calciomercato con di marzio; sarà mica perke hanno perso la Champion. ...?


----------



## Dapone (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mario Giunta di Sky: questo titolo di France Footbal va interpretato. Ibra aveva mal di pancia già prima, ora avrà anche mal di testa. Inoltre, Cavani non è stato ceduto ed il dualismo con Ibra è forte. Però, è tutto da vedere. Se, ad oggi, dovessi rispondere alla domanda 'Vedremo Ibra in Italia?' La risposta che posso dare è no. Ma quando ci sono Ibra e Raiola tutto è possibile. *



anche senza ibra quelli vanno alla grande e se gli va male lo sceicco prende due spicci e gli porta c.ronaldo.


----------



## markjordan (30 Giugno 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Premetto che sono abbonato Sky, ma ultimamente vedo tea Ke righe un po'di avversione nei commentatori Sky nei confronti del Milan, ripeto non evidente ma velata e persistente, ad onor del vero eccetto la rubrica calciomercato con di marzio; sarà mica perke hanno perso la Champion. ...?


e' cosi' da un pezzo , me ne sbatto


----------



## Casnop (30 Giugno 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> anche senza ibra quelli vanno alla grande e se gli va male lo sceicco prende due spicci e gli porta c.ronaldo.



...e continuano a perdere le Coppe dei Campioni. Zlatan l'ha capito da un pezzo.


----------



## arcanum (30 Giugno 2015)

In Francia vincono comunque anche senza Ibra. Vincerebbero anche con Matri, Lavezzi e Pastore, figuriamoci...specie col Monaco in svendita totale!

In Europa sono comunque cavoli amarissimi, oltre allo squadrone ci vuole anche una bella dose di fondoschiena e quella non la si ottiene col cash


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> ...e continuano a perdere le Coppe dei Campioni. Zlatan l'ha capito da un pezzo.


Zlatan è una delle cause principali, checché se ne dica.


----------



## Mithos3 (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mario Giunta di Sky: questo titolo di France Footbal va interpretato. Ibra aveva mal di pancia già prima, ora avrà anche mal di testa. Inoltre, Cavani non è stato ceduto ed il dualismo con Ibra è forte. Però, è tutto da vedere. Se, ad oggi, dovessi rispondere alla domanda 'Vedremo Ibra in Italia?' La risposta che posso dare è no. Ma quando ci sono Ibra e Raiola tutto è possibile. *



Io penso che questo sia un gigantesco teatrino montato ad arte. STOP


----------



## Dapone (30 Giugno 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Io penso che questo sia un gigantesco teatrino montato ad arte. STOP



ancora non mi spiego il viaggio dallo sceicco però


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Giugno 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> ancora non mi spiego il viaggio dallo sceicco però



Per chiedere di essere liberato.


----------



## Mithos3 (30 Giugno 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> ancora non mi spiego il viaggio dallo sceicco però



Secondo me ci è andato per comunicargli l'intenzione di andarsene dal PSG. Concordo con il giornalista( non ricordo chi era, forse Biasin?) che diceva che stanno facendo di tutto per creare l'acquisto a sorpresa, dipingendolo molto più difficile di quello che è in realtà.


----------



## Dapone (30 Giugno 2015)

boh addirittura andare fin lì. magari per mantenere il buon rapporto. boh.


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: al momento non ci sono nuovi contatti tra Ibra, il Psg ed il Milan nonostante l'articolo di France Football. Quando Ibra è andato dal presidente del Psg a chiedere la cessione, quest'ultimo gli ha detto di no.*


----------



## Hellscream (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: al momento non ci sono nuovi contatti tra Ibra, il Psg ed il Milan nonostante l'articolo di France Football. Quando Ibra è andato dal presidente del Psg a chiedere la cessione, quest'ultimo gli ha detto di no.*



Ovvio, perchè avrebbe dovuto dirgli di si?


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: al momento non ci sono nuovi contatti tra Ibra, il Psg ed il Milan nonostante l'articolo di France Football. Quando Ibra è andato dal presidente del Psg a chiedere la cessione, quest'ultimo gli ha detto di no.*



C'e tempo, se davvero vuole andare via va via, prima vorranno trovare il sostituto.


----------



## Mr7 (30 Giugno 2015)

Quando organizziamo il piedibus per Parigi? Digerirei pure Bacca con Re Zlatan


----------



## luigi61 (1 Luglio 2015)

Mr7 ha scritto:


> Quando organizziamo il piedibus per Parigi? Digerirei pure Bacca con Re Zlatan



Quoto al 100% hai detto bene re Zlatan l'unico che ha fatto sempre la differenza anche più di Messo e CR7


----------



## Konrad (1 Luglio 2015)

Ibra secondo me, al netto di infortuni che non gli auguro, ha almeno altri 2 anni da top player nelle corde. Poi potrebbe iniziare a giocare come un JM o un Bacca...ma con dei piedi migliori.


----------



## pisolo22 (1 Luglio 2015)

Ibra è il re dei campionati nazionali e sempre lo sarà quindi per tornare a vincere nella propria nazione è imprescindibile e se vogliamo che lo stesso Bacca renda bisogna prenderlo ad ogni costo, anche se con gli sceicchi non si scherza speriamo solo che come fatto oggi tutta la stampa gli sia contro , ci siano pressioni da parte di Cavani per giocare punta centrale e altri compagni non lo vogliano più in squadra cosi facendo e con l'aiuto dell'astutissimo Pizza Man Raiola l'affare potrebbe andare in porto e se arrivasse a 0 (ma io lo credo impossibile) sarebbe un capolavoro , io fino al 2 settembre credo nel suo ritorno con maglia n10 e fascia di capitano.


----------



## antuan59 (1 Luglio 2015)

Qui non si discute Ibra come giocatore o come persona, il discorso è un altro: Io vi dico che tra Sinisa e Ibra non scorre buon sangue due persone co lo stesso carattere discutibile. Ecco xche` non può venire al Milan, naturalmente questa è la mia opinione.


----------



## Casnop (1 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Zlatan è una delle cause principali, checché se ne dica.


Zlatan è una delle cause, senza dubbio alcuno. Ma questo non cambia la sostanza: egli vuol venire al Milan, che l'anno prossimo farà la serie A.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: al momento non ci sono nuovi contatti tra Ibra, il Psg ed il Milan nonostante l'articolo di France Football. Quando Ibra è andato dal presidente del Psg a chiedere la cessione, quest'ultimo gli ha detto di no.*



Torna, torna.


----------



## George Weah (1 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Torna, torna.



È un'affermazione o una supplica?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: al momento non ci sono nuovi contatti tra Ibra, il Psg ed il Milan nonostante l'articolo di France Football. Quando Ibra è andato dal presidente del Psg a chiedere la cessione, quest'ultimo gli ha detto di no.*



Comunque dopo un titolo del genere su una testata nazionale credo sia doveroso lasciarlo andare...l hanno scaricato.
Magari il famoso incontro con il psg é servito a questo...e adesso lo mettono anche in testa ai tifosi che IBra non rientra più nel progetto.Uno legge e si tranquillizza,pensa sia una decisione di club invece magari é stato ibra a forzare ma mano.
Comunque a quanto pare non rinnoverà ...e quindi o rimane a Parigi,dubito fortemente o se ne va.
Andare a Roma sarebbe da pazzi.,.deve chiudere in un grande stadio,in un club storico che ha disperatamente bisogno di un nuovo numero dieci e di un capitano ....dio zLatan ti aspetto come il messia .


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: al momento non ci sono nuovi contatti tra Ibra, il Psg ed il Milan nonostante l'articolo di France Football. Quando Ibra è andato dal presidente del Psg a chiedere la cessione, quest'ultimo gli ha detto di no.*



Gli sceicchi non si fanno comandare a bacchetta da nessuno, ma hanno già detto che non tengono nessuno contro voglia. Il tempo di ufficializzare il sostituto e lo danno via. Adesso però sappiamo con certezza che Zlatan ha detto di voler andare via (altro che rinnovo) e questa è la cosa più importante di tutte.


----------



## Djici (1 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Zlatan è una delle cause principali, checché se ne dica.



Che Ibra abbia spesso fatto male in Europa e una cosa certa.
Ma uno che schiera Pastore - Ibra - Cavani con un tridente invece che col trequartista e proprio un PAZZO.
Con questo non e che sto dicendo che se cambiano modulo vincono le prossime 4 champions...
ma mi sembra una cosa assurda che nessuno dei tre giochi dove rende meglio.

E mancano 2 big in mezzo al campo.
Dovrebbero comprare solo 2-3 giocatori.
Due fenomeni in mezzo al campo (Pogba ?) e un terzino.


----------



## martinmilan (1 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Che Ibra abbia spesso fatto male in Europa e una cosa certa.
> Ma uno che schiera Pastore - Ibra - Cavani con un tridente invece che col trequartista e proprio un PAZZO.
> Con questo non e che sto dicendo che se cambiano modulo vincono le prossime 4 champions...
> ma mi sembra una cosa assurda che nessuno dei tre giochi dove rende meglio.
> ...



verissimo...schiera cavani in fascia destra quando ha un grande trequartista che gli permetterebbe di fare un gran 4 3 1 2.Difatti a Parigi Blanc a volte non lo comprendono proprio...è strano.


----------



## mèuris (1 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Che Ibra abbia spesso fatto male in Europa e una cosa certa.
> Ma uno che schiera Pastore - Ibra - Cavani con un tridente invece che col trequartista e proprio un PAZZO.
> Con questo non e che sto dicendo che se cambiano modulo vincono le prossime 4 champions...
> ma mi sembra una cosa assurda che nessuno dei tre giochi dove rende meglio.
> ...


D'accordisismo sullo schieramento. Cavani relegato in fascia non si può vedere,secondo me. Infatti, uno dei motivi per cui sono tentati di lasciar andar via Ibra è questo,penso. E se devono sacrificarne uno, è giusto sia Ibra,per vari motivi. Anche perché, sì, ha segnato ancora molto quest'anno, ma le prestazioni sono state un po' in calo. Ora, a noi darebbe una bella mano (anche se penso sempre che debba essere la ciliegina sulla torta,più che l'acquisto principe), ma per loro penso sia un bene liberarsene. Per il resto, ritengo che a centrocampo siano comunque messi bene. Alla fine, basta aggiungere una mezzala a Verratti e Matuidi. Pastore è stato sontuoso, e mi sembra abbia acquistato finalmente continuità, oltre ad avvicinarsi sempre più ad un"10". Se prendono una punta (tipo Lacazette), oppure un esterno sinistro che possa farli giocare col 4-3-3 (con Pastore mezzala e Lucas largo a destra) o col 4-2-3-1, non penso si farebbero troppi problemi a liberarsi di Ibra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Che Ibra abbia spesso fatto male in Europa e una cosa certa.
> Ma uno che schiera Pastore - Ibra - Cavani con un tridente invece che col trequartista e proprio un PAZZO.
> Con questo non e che sto dicendo che se cambiano modulo vincono le prossime 4 champions...
> ma mi sembra una cosa assurda che nessuno dei tre giochi dove rende meglio.
> ...


Ah con me sfondi una porta aperta, sono il primo a dire che Pastore dovrebbe giocare trequartista con Zlatan seconda punta e Cavani prima. I risultati del PSG diventerebbero sensibilmente migliori.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Luglio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Zlatan è una delle cause, senza dubbio alcuno. Ma questo non cambia la sostanza: egli vuol venire al Milan, che l'anno prossimo farà la serie A.


Ah certo, io parlavo in senso assoluto, riguardo livelli che non ci competono. Per quanto ci riguarda invece Zlatan lo andrei a prendere personalmente domani mattina, è il giocatore ideale da cui ripartire.


----------



## Renegade (1 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Francia saluta Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Nella propria home page, France Football, di fatto, congeda l'attaccante svedese. Dopo una stagione intrisa di infortuni e liti, Ibra non sarebbe più il giocatore in grado di guidare il PSG. Per questo motivo dovrebbe voltare pagina e lasciare la Francia. Lo svedese avrebbe perso il suo lustro, anche per via di una forma scadente, forse in declino. Ibra è stato fondamentale nella crescita internazionale del PSG, ma ora è il momento di fare un passo avanti. I proprietari del PSG ora sanno che possono vincere anche senza di lui. Per questo Ibra potrebbe andare via, magari a Milano. Ciao e grazie di tutto!*



Se rimane là dopo tutto 'sto fango...


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Luglio 2015)

*La rottura tra Ibrahimovic è l'ambiente parigino/francese è evidente: secondo un sondaggio di France Football, il 73% dei votanti è favorevole alla cessione dello svedese.





*


----------



## Konrad (1 Luglio 2015)

La realtà è che il PSG in Francia può maramaldeggiare anche senza Ibra. Probabilmente anche il CL con i dovuti aggiustamenti tattici può arrivare a vincere senza.

Noi invece ne abbiamo un bisogno ASSOLUTO. Sperando che a lui non capiti mai un acciacco fisico.


----------



## medjai (1 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La rottura tra Ibrahimovic è l'ambiente parigino/francese è evidente: secondo un sondaggio di France Football, il 73% dei votanti è favorevole alla cessione dello svedese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pure noi


----------



## The Ripper (1 Luglio 2015)

Raga ma voi lo vorreste al fianco di Bacca come seconda punta?

Raga.... Ibra-Bacca è un attacco iper-lento. 
E Ibra non è una seconda punta


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (1 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Raga ma voi lo vorreste al fianco di Bacca come seconda punta?
> 
> Raga.... Ibra-Bacca è un attacco iper-lento.
> E Ibra non è una seconda punta



Bacca lento?
Ma proprio no


----------



## sion (1 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Raga ma voi lo vorreste al fianco di Bacca come seconda punta?
> 
> Raga.... Ibra-Bacca è un attacco iper-lento.
> E Ibra non è una seconda punta



bacca e' molto veloce..


----------



## Memories of the Time (1 Luglio 2015)

Bacca-Ibra sarebbe un sogno


----------



## The Ripper (1 Luglio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> ...e continuano a perdere le Coppe dei Campioni. Zlatan l'ha capito da un pezzo.



Ah beh... Allora viene perché la vinciamo noi quest'anno con la finale in casa


----------



## The Ripper (1 Luglio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Bacca lento?
> Ma proprio no



Che c'entra ?? Bacca sarà pure rapido ma non è un portatore di palla. A noi manca un portatore di palla e deve pure essere rapido considerando la staticità del centrocampo


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La rottura tra Ibrahimovic è l'ambiente parigino/francese è evidente: secondo un sondaggio di France Football, il 73% dei votanti è favorevole alla cessione dello svedese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma dai saranno quelli di altre squadre come si fa a non volere piu Ibra  .


----------



## S T B (1 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La rottura tra Ibrahimovic è l'ambiente parigino/francese è evidente: secondo un sondaggio di France Football, il 73% dei votanti è favorevole alla cessione dello svedese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la mia paura è che vada negli states... se resta in europa comunque dovrebbe sicuramente venire da noi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La rottura tra Ibrahimovic è l'ambiente parigino/francese è evidente: secondo un sondaggio di France Football, il 73% dei votanti è favorevole alla cessione dello svedese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non voglio proprio credere, dopo tutto questo polverone, che Ibra resti a Parigi.


----------



## pennyhill (1 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Che c'entra ?? Bacca sarà pure rapido ma non è un portatore di palla. A noi manca un portatore di palla e deve pure essere rapido considerando la staticità del centrocampo



Ibra lo farebbe anche, solo che ormai lo fa passeggiando. 
Anche quando parli del ruolo, se ho capito bene quello che vuoi dire, condivido. Sono 6-7 anni che gioca senza un centravanti finalizzatore vicino (l’ultimo forse è stato Crespo), ed il suo rendimento è stato altissimo.



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La rottura tra Ibrahimovic è l'ambiente parigino/francese è evidente: secondo un sondaggio di France Football, il 73% dei votanti è favorevole alla cessione dello svedese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (1 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Che c'entra ?? Bacca sarà pure rapido ma non è un portatore di palla. A noi manca un portatore di palla e deve pure essere rapido considerando la staticità del centrocampo




Prima hai scritto che è lento ora dici che è rapido, mi sa che non hai le idee chiarissime


----------



## Torros (1 Luglio 2015)

non lo vedo probabile...

non possono prendere un altro attaccante per via del FPF, quindi Ibra resta li almeno per questa stagione...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Luglio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ibra lo farebbe anche, solo che ormai lo fa passeggiando.
> Anche quando parli del ruolo, se ho capito bene quello che vuoi dire, condivido. Sono 6-7 anni che gioca senza un centravanti finalizzatore vicino (l’ultimo forse è stato Crespo), ed il suo rendimento è stato altissimo.


Quando giocava con Trezeguet vicino, magari segnava meno, ma interpretava bene il ruolo. Proprio per questa sua lentezza potrebbe trovarsi meglio con un attaccante veloce al suo fianco. L'idea credo sia quella di prendere Ibra e farlo giocare come playmaker, libero di svariare. Sarà pure lento, ma in ogni caso resta il giocatore più forte al mondo nel proteggere il pallone e con i vari incursori che abbiamo bravi ad attaccare gli spazi penso che avremo diverse soluzioni quando attacchiamo. Giocheremo in modo simile a quando ci stava allegri... Gioco non bello da vedersi, ma vinceremo parecchie partite secondo me.


----------



## sion (1 Luglio 2015)

che poi ragazzi pensate ibra che svaria e manda in porta chiunque..io penso che l'idea sia questa..lui lo puo' fare con la tecnica superiore a qualunque altro giocatore di serie a e non solo.la velocita' e' relativa..conta la velocita' di pensiero


----------



## The Ripper (1 Luglio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Prima hai scritto che è lento ora dici che è rapido, mi sa che non hai le idee chiarissime



Mi sa che non ce l'hai tu.
Leggiti il commento di pennyhill 


Per me Bacca esclude Ibrahimovic, semplicemente . Per motivi tattici concreti, non da football manager. Al limite trequartista...forse...ma a quel punto ti troveresti nella situazione di comprare COMUNQUE una seconda punta.
[MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] tu che ne pensi?


----------



## The Ripper (1 Luglio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quando giocava con Trezeguet vicino, magari segnava meno, ma interpretava bene il ruolo. Proprio per questa sua lentezza potrebbe trovarsi meglio con un attaccante veloce al suo fianco. L'idea credo sia quella di prendere Ibra e farlo giocare come playmaker, libero di svariare. Sarà pure lento, ma in ogni caso resta il giocatore più forte al mondo nel proteggere il pallone e con i vari incursori che abbiamo bravi ad attaccare gli spazi penso che avremo diverse soluzioni quando attacchiamo. Giocheremo in modo simile a quando ci stava allegri... Gioco non bello da vedersi, ma vinceremo parecchie partite secondo me.



Stai parlando però di un giocatore con 10 anni in meno, nettamente più fresco e brillante.
Ibra sa fare il rifinitore, l'abbiamo visto. Può fare il Zidane della situazione (ma perderesti molto del suo apporto in zona realizzativa) ma non la seconda punta. Il primo anno al Milan ha fatto gli stessi gol di Pato e Robinho perché faceva il rifinitore più che la punta. L'anno dopo ha fatto millemila gol. E così al PSG.
Al PSG,ad esempio,hanno sacrificato Cavani, non lui.

Montolivo De Jong Bonaventura
Ibra
Bacca X
Dove X è uno veloce...Reus, El Sha o Jovetic...non so..ma uno così...
In questo modo avrebbe senso TATTICAMENTE.

P.s. Io metterei El Shaarawy


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non ce l'hai tu.
> Leggiti il commento di pennyhill
> 
> 
> ...


Non sono d'accordo, Ibra potrebbe giocare da seconda punta, ovviamente atipica dato che non è un velocista, anzi, ma da noi verrebbe a fare un ruolo non diverso da quello che faceva con Allegri quando al suo fianco giocavano o Robinho o Pato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Raga ma voi lo vorreste al fianco di Bacca come seconda punta?
> 
> Raga.... Ibra-Bacca è un attacco iper-lento.
> E Ibra non è una seconda punta



È un attacco iper lento da 40 gol ad andare male però 

Certo, chiunque qua dentro avrebbe preso il solo Ibra e lasciato Bacca dov'era, questo è certo....Ma ora che Bacca è preso senza Ibra si rischia il flop.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La rottura tra Ibrahimovic è l'ambiente parigino/francese è evidente: secondo un sondaggio di France Football, il 73% dei votanti è favorevole alla cessione dello svedese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ibra lo farebbe anche, solo che ormai lo fa passeggiando.
> Anche quando parli del ruolo, se ho capito bene quello che vuoi dire, condivido. Sono 6-7 anni che gioca senza un centravanti finalizzatore vicino (l’ultimo forse è stato Crespo), ed il suo rendimento è stato altissimo.



Sono d'accordo, dare per assodato che Ibra - Bacca sia una coppia ben assortita è rischioso. Il binomio seconda punta/finalizzatore è buono fino a un certo punto, e per seconda punta qui parliamo di Ibra.
Ai tempi del Milan Ibra rese alla grande giocando con Bingo o Pato di fianco, che erano tutto tranne che dei Bacca. Stiamo dando per certo che Ibra possa mettersi a disposizione per Bacca, io sinceramente la vedo una cosa un po' troppo difficile. E non e un caso che al PSG pur di non giocare con la coppa Ibra-Cavani in avanti, abbiano fatto un tridente con Cavani esterno. Questo va al di là della bravura o delle capacità di Blanc e me lo spiego essenzialmente per due motivi:
- Ibra non si mette a dispensare assist per il finalizzatore 
- Ibra ha bisogno di qualcuno che gli corre accanto... guardate quanti assist (e gol) ha fatto Lucas, tanto per dire.

Pensare che Ibra molto tranquillamente rinunci a giocare in area per fare il trequartista o la tipica seconda punta è rischioso.
Sta di fatto che se la coppia Ibra-Bacca (dando per assodato che Ibra venga) non funziona, quello che si accomoda in panchina credo proprio possa essere Bacca.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Stai parlando però di un giocatore con 10 anni in meno, nettamente più fresco e brillante.
> Ibra sa fare il rifinitore, l'abbiamo visto. Può fare il Zidane della situazione (ma perderesti molto del suo apporto in zona realizzativa) ma non la seconda punta. Il primo anno al Milan ha fatto gli stessi gol di Pato e Robinho perché faceva il rifinitore più che la punta. L'anno dopo ha fatto millemila gol. E così al PSG.
> Al PSG,ad esempio,hanno sacrificato Cavani, non lui.
> 
> ...


 Sono d'accordo con te, ma se ben ricordi quando ci stava Allegri, anche se Ibra veniva schierato come attaccante, arretrava e Boateng e Nocerino si inserivano senza palla, aprendo spazi per lo svedese. Io credo che l'idea ora sia più o meno la stessa: Ibra schierato davanti, ma poi arretra: Bonaventura trequartista e Bertolacci si inseriscono senza palla, con Bacca che fa un gran movimento davanti per portare via il difensore allo svedese, che seppur lento, è dotato comunque di un gran tiro è una grande visione di gioco. In difesa non avresti bisogno di chissà cosa con Ibra, perché puoi giocare pure arroccato e ripartire col lancio lungo a cercare lo svedese o lo stesso bacca... Secondo me l'idea è questa. Idea sicuramente orribile dal punto di vista del gioco, ma è sicuramente il modo più facile per vincere le partitevi centrare la zona champions agevolmente, senza dissanguarsi sul mercato. Ibra + centrocampo di incursori. Secondo me questa è l'idea che ha in testa dirigenza e allenatore.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> È un attacco iper lento da 40 gol ad andare male però
> 
> Certo, chiunque qua dentro avrebbe preso il solo Ibra e lasciato Bacca dov'era, questo è certo....Ma ora che Bacca è preso senza Ibra si rischia il flop.



Ma dai 40 gol dove....


----------



## The Ripper (1 Luglio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, ma se ben ricordi quando ci stava Allegri, anche se Ibra veniva schierato come attaccante, arretrava e Boateng e Nocerino si inserivano senza palla, aprendo spazi per lo svedese. Io credo che l'idea ora sia più o meno la stessa: Ibra schierato davanti, ma poi arretra: Bonaventura trequartista e Bertolacci si inseriscono senza palla, con Bacca che fa un gran movimento davanti per portare via il difensore allo svedese, che seppur lento, è dotato comunque di un gran tiro è una grande visione di gioco. In difesa non avresti bisogno di chissà cosa con Ibra, perché puoi giocare pure arroccato e ripartire col lancio lungo a cercare lo svedese o lo stesso bacca... Secondo me l'idea è questa. Idea sicuramente orribile dal punto di vista del gioco, ma è sicuramente il modo più facile per vincere le partitevi centrare la zona champions agevolmente, senza dissanguarsi sul mercato. Ibra + centrocampo di incursori. Secondo me questa è l'idea che ha in testa dirigenza e allenatore.


Però Ibrahimovic con Allegri era una prima punta circondato da giocatori rapidi (Pato e Robinho) e/o che facevano entrambe le fasi (Boateng).
Adesso dovrebbe ASSISTERE una prima punta? Per me significa snaturarlo/limitarlo.

Se così deve essere che giochi dietro due punte... E che queste 2 punte siano un attaccante veloce di movimento e Bacca...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2015)

*La UEFA ha tolto la sanzione inflitta al PSG relativamente al FPF: via libera agli acquisti faraonici! Buona notizia per l'arrivo di Ibra al Milan? O cattiva?*


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Luglio 2015)

*Il PSG sta chiudendo per Yarmolenko*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La UEFA ha tolto la sanzione inflitta al PSG relativamente al FPF: via libera agli acquisti faraonici! Buona notizia per l'arrivo di Ibra al Milan? O cattiva?*



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La UEFA ha tolto la sanzione inflitta al PSG relativamente al FPF: via libera agli acquisti faraonici! Buona notizia per l'arrivo di Ibra al Milan? O cattiva?*



Penso buona, anche se avessero la forza economica di tenere Ibra, Cavani + prendere un altro attaccante top player, sarebbe poi lo stesso Zlatan a non volerci più stare in nessun modo.


----------



## Dexter (1 Luglio 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Il PSG sta chiudendo per Yarmolenko*


Ottimo, è un esterno. Vuol dire Cavani al centro  E Lucas dall'altro lato.


----------



## luigi61 (1 Luglio 2015)

certo noi tifosi siamo strani....adesso leggo pareri su Ibra Bacca lenti non integrabili etc etc ma do cosa stiamo parlando?????saranno affari di sinisa, ma se davvero arriva Ibra ci vogliamo guardare un'attimo dietro e ricordare l'orribile recente passato?? Ibra e un toccasana per una squadra derelitta come la nostra non solo perche è un fuoriclasse ma sopratutto perché galvanizzato e fa rendere al 1000% chi gli sta accanto


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La UEFA ha tolto la sanzione inflitta al PSG relativamente al FPF: via libera agli acquisti faraonici! Buona notizia per l'arrivo di Ibra al Milan? O cattiva?*



Dipende adesso chi prenderanno....mi auguro buona notizia.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La UEFA ha tolto la sanzione inflitta al PSG relativamente al FPF: via libera agli acquisti faraonici! Buona notizia per l'arrivo di Ibra al Milan? O cattiva?*


Ottimo


Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Il PSG sta chiudendo per Yarmolenko*



Non credo c'entri molto, il PSG uno come Yarmolenko può permettersi di tenerlo anche in panca... comunque per favore riportate anche la fonte quando postate notizie


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Luglio 2015)

Yarmolenko Cavani Lucas ....madre de dios :O beati loro ...


----------



## The Ripper (1 Luglio 2015)

Yarmolenko era da prendere porc.a Bacca!!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Yarmolenko era da prendere porc.a Bacca!!!!



G : "Che è ? una salsa ?"


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma dai 40 gol dove....



Seriamente pensi che non li faranno ?


----------



## Konrad (1 Luglio 2015)

Un PSG libero di spendere è un PSG contento e che può trovare presto il sostituto di Ibra (pare già individuato in Yarmolenko), magari più adatto a un modulo diverso. Proprio l'articolo di FF era teso a "scaricare" Ibra proprio a causa di una presunta inadeguatezza tattica che, secondo loro, frena il progredire dei parigini.
Può anche essere che nel loro viaggio dallo Sceicco Ibra e Raiola abbiano ottenuto le garanzie di poter partire in caso di venir meno dei lagacci UEFA e, comunque, a seguito dell'identificazione di un sostituto (e si capisce anche l'articolo quasi a orologeria).

Capitolo tattico...posto che saranno problemi di Mihajlovic, che credo ne sappia più di noi e che sia al corrente dei movimenti in avanti prima della loro effettiva conclusione, credo sinceramente la posizione dei due non possa rappresentare un problema. Ibra è egoista come ogni buon goleador ma ha sempre dispensato assist o quantomeno aperto spazi di cui i compagni di reparto e non solo hanno goduto in termini realizzativi. Bacca non è l'immobile cassapanca che viene dipinto, pur essendo un finalizzatore si muove molto e gioca d'anticipo sull'avversario diretto, per quel che mostra la rete non pare nemmeno male nel dialogo con i compagni.

Ultima questione, poi smetto di tediarvi con le mie considerazioni . Sarà strano ma da quando pare che Ibra possa arrivare non si è più accennato alla cessione di Menez, che lo svedese apprezza particolarmente pare. Ibra-Bacca-Menez è una batteria di punte assolutamente di livello (con qualcuno che abbia in mente uno straccio di manovra al timone). Se ci aggiungiamo un Niang che meriterebbe almeno qualche chance, potrei dire di essere contento così. Con l'arrivo di Ibra è altrove che andrebbe trovata la quadra (centrali difensivi e centrocampo con non meno di altri 3 innesti: interno sinistro/trequartista, 2 centrali)


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Luglio 2015)

Ibra lento? Metti un difensore veloce a fermare Ibra vedi che fine fa (T.Silva escluso)


----------

